# 71



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* T urned 71 TODAY Damn I feel YOUNG ---------------------I DON'T get any cake till TOMORROW :frown2:*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. young feller, my brothers birthday also today. Wish I was there - I'd prepare one of the northern classics --- shake & bake marten.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​​HAPPY BIRTHDAY SKIP!!!!!!!​​​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Skip ! If I'd have known I'd have sent you a present. Or at least a card. Okay..I'd have thought about you. Yep, I'd have thought about you and gotten a good chuckle just thinking about our phone conversations. Please post
When you read this so we know you made it through the spanking Sharon gave you.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad you made it, Skip. Keep the fire extinguisher handy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Skip and Thanks for making this 68 year old feel even younger, lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

happy birthday!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THANKS GUYS--------Butt is a little sore this morning. Sharon used a 2x4 LOL------NOW to start another year of adventure* :biggrin:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * T urned 71 TODAY Damn I feel YOUNG ---------------------I DON'T get any cake till TOMORROW :frown2:*


So it's not true that you knew MobyDick when he was just a sardine ?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I hope I NEVER MAKE 71 IF IT MEANS SOMEONE IS GONNA USE WOOD ON MY BUTT. iggy:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday young man!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy belated birthday skip I’ve been so busy I missed it hope it was a great one


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Wow!!!! Kids gave me a great birthday party this evening---IT WAS GREAT-- cake, ice cream, sang Happy Birthday--I had a ball with the Grand kids---------------HAD 24 PEOPLE IN THE HOUSE ,,,ALL have been gone for 3 hrs and the walls are still vibrating LOL -----IT was FUN*

*svb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like a great time .........


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy belated birthday, Skip.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Skip


----------

